# best thyme



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I think my thyme plant is finally giving up the ghost  (looking more like a tumbleweed!). But I can't remember what type it was. So what's the best variety of thyme for basic all-around kitchen use?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

French Thyme (Thymus vulgaris) would be the best all around, most common thyme used for culinary purposes.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Pheobe,

Mugbug is right on. French Thyme is the most common thyme used in kitchens.Young plant leaves offer the greatest depth of flavor.French thyme goes very well with other herbs.(one reason it's used so much often in blends)BTW...beautiful flowers also.

Depending on application different thymes offer different dimessions(lemon thyme has a wonderful gentle lemon scent) "Herba-Barona"thyme has a intense caraway scent and goes great with beef.

Phoebe, I also use lots of thyme as ground cover.it's beautiful in a rock garden.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both for the help. I picked up a common thyme plant today at the farmers' market, but I also picked up a lemon thyme and I think I'm in love!!:bounce: What an incredible aroma! Do you just use it as you would regular thyme or are there recipes that seem to cry out for lemon thyme? recipes you might want to share?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sauteed veal medallions with spring leeks,lemon thyme,vermouth and a touch of cream is excellent.

Lemon thyme goes great in many seafood preparations,and in court boullion for poaching seafood.

With roast chicken,garlic and shallots the thyme is perfect.
Lemon thyme with chopped capers and creme fraich goes nicely with scottish smoked salmon with toast points.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

Phoebe 

thank you ...I need to go and trim mine up:bounce:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I agree with Mugbug as numero uno . My close second would be the "Rolling Stones" . Thyme is on my side , yes it is !Cook to music and be happy my friends . Doug.............................................. ......


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i have no idea where i put this recipie but i have made before a simple sorbee using lemon thyme-----------very refreshing flavor, i believe it may have also had champagne in it but can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Chop your bushy plant back hard in September ( sorry if that sounds rude but I grew up watching Benny Hill !) Next year itll produce stronger & better.

Lemon thyme is good rolloed into pastry. I think I have about 6 types but dont ask me what, I like using the little purple flowers as they are attractive & have the flavour.

I think its probably my favourite herb


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like to lay some lemon thyme sprigs S&P in the belly of a small fish, a trout for ex., and then cook it; grill, broil, pan fry are all good. 

Whole chickens with it tucked under the skin and in the cavity. 

Garnish if you have the yellow flecked variety, or you could make an interesting serving bed if you can harvest a good chunk of a creeping kind relatively intact. I have a lemon creeping thyme planted next to a large low flat rock and every other year or so, I can clip away the mat covering the rock intact and use that.

As you serve, you brush the serving bed and smells break free. Very nice.

Phil


----------

